# Help with BD player



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, today I am getting a Blu Ray Player from my father in law that he won in a contest.  My questions arise from wondering about the displays used.  My main monitor is a 19" that can do 720p, but my 2nd is my 40" LCD tv.  Will i have to change from a cloned desktop to 2 separate monitors to be able to watch in 1080P on the LCD TV, or will the 40" be able to put out a 1080P pic while still being used as a cloned image of my 19" ?  (i do know that my TV has a native res of 1920 x 1080, but im new to Blu Ray hence my question)


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 14, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey everyone, today I am getting a Blu Ray Player from my father in law that he won in a contest.  My questions arise from wondering about the displays used.  My main monitor is a 19" that can do 720p, but my 2nd is my 40" LCD tv.  Will i have to change from a cloned desktop to 2 separate monitors to be able to watch in 1080P on the LCD TV, or will the 40" be able to put out a 1080P pic while still being used as a cloned image of my 19" ?  (i do know that my TV has a native res of 1920 x 1080, but im new to Blu Ray hence my question)



Cloned displays will only work at a common resolution, you will not be able to have 1 cloned display running 720P and another doing 1080P, for that you would have to run them as separate monitors


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2012)

Is it a standalone player or a BR reader for your PC? If it's standalone, obviously would have to switch inputs going into the 40", making your question null.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 14, 2012)

its an internal PC drive


----------



## Kreij (Jan 14, 2012)

Why not make the 40" your main for movies and gaming and use the lower res. 19" for secondary ancillary stuff?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 14, 2012)

i am planning to get a 1080P monitor in the next few months time, i guess i will make the 40" the main for now until i can get a 1080P monitor(then i assume i could clone again since they would share the same res).  The TV is used by the wife too much to make it a permanent PC  monitor tho.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 14, 2012)

Having a 30" monitor I could get a BD player for the computer, but I don't see any point as I would much rather watch movies on the 55" in the living room. I would probably use a BD on the computer for data storage more than I would for movies.

Tip from Old Uncle Kreij  : Keeping the wife happy is more important than having the monitor for your computer use.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have never been able to watch a BD movie on a second display....I will hear the audio and get a blank screen or simply get a HDCP Connection error..

BD proprietary software is HDCP dependent and will usually only work on the primary display


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2012)

Run as extended monitor and if your BR software wont window and drag over then you'll have to use just the 40" as the monitor and disconnect the other


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 14, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> I have never been able to watch a BD movie on a second display....I will hear the audio and get a blank screen or simply get a HDCP Connection error..
> 
> BD proprietary software is HDCP dependent and will usually only work on the primary display



Try it with ANYDVD installed.


----------

